# Please help me identify these plants



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Pls help me identify these plants:
 Thank you


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1. I have no idea. It looks vaguely like a _Crinum_ .

2. _Crinum natans_

3. Looks a bit like _Crinum thaianum_, but in some ways doesn't. I'm not sure about that one either.

4. _Aponogeton boivinianus_


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help!
May i know how come I don't have Private Message?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean. Were you expecting one, or do you not know how to access them?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Number one might be Aponogeton ulvaceus.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Were you expecting one, or do you not know how to access them?


Hi Cavan,
Could you teach me how to use PM?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

easy just click the button


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

May I know how to differentiate Aponogeton madagascariensis and Aponogeton boivinianus.

They look very similar to me.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A. madagascarienses has fenestrated leaves---holes in them. A. boivinianus has bullate leaves---they are bumpy, but do not have holes.


----------

